# Trophy spare wheel access



## caravelle1989 (Apr 19, 2016)

Currently running a Murvi Morello but seriously considering a T4 to replace both current van and my 1989 Caravelle 2.1 auto. Soft spot for the Trophy. Has anyone had issues reaching the spare tyre that presumably lives in the original housing (swb), a long reach from the back of the "pod". Also, does anyone have an image or two of the underneath of the pod as I would immediately fit a rear bar to protect the precious GRP rear.


----------

